# Rückerstattung problemlos



## BergHammer (27 Januar 2017)

Naja bei mir ging so etwas auch ohne Anbietersperre problemlos.
Hatte erst ein Abo, und nach Widerspruch und etwa 2 Wochen Wartezeit wurde das erstattet


----------



## jupp11 (27 Januar 2017)

Etwa mehr Info wäre nicht verkehrt z.B welcher Betreiber und welcher Abzockladen


----------



## Flatuzzi (17 März 2017)

Hatte ich auch so, aber wenn die Rücküberweisen ist es doch kein Anzockerladen oder ?


----------



## jupp11 (17 März 2017)

Der Abzockerladen überweist nicht, sondern der Provider ist dazu gezwungen.
Wie der Provider sich mit den Abzockern arrangiert ist sein Bier.


----------



## Warren (7 Februar 2018)

Ich dachte bei Nutzung von Mehrwertdiensten machst Du immer einen Vertrag mit eben jenem Anbieter und nicht dem Mobilfunkbetreiber ??


----------



## jupp11 (7 Februar 2018)

https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...r-smartphone-hilfe-bei-ungewollten-abos-12613


> *Betrag zurückfordern: *Beim Abo-Betreiber die Rechnung beanstanden und den Betrag zurückfordern (per Musterbrief). Dies kann zusammen mit dem Stoppen des Abos (vorheriger Punkt) erfolgen.
> 
> *Betrag zurückfordern:* Falls die Rückforderung beim Abo-Betreiber erfolglos blieb, beim Mobilfunkanbieter die Rechnung beanstanden und den Betrag von diesem zurückfordern (per Musterbrief).


https://www.aboalarm.de/blog/abofalle/drittanbieter-urteil/


> Das Landesgericht Potsdam stellte mit seinem Urteil (Az. 2 O 340/14) vom 26. November 2015  klar, dass der Verbraucher seine *Einwendungen* nicht mehr an den Drittanbieter stellen muss. Eine *Beschwerde* gegenüber dem Mobilfunkbetreiber reiche in einem solchen Fall aus.


----------

